# Military ?????



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Notice alot of retired and active military people from the thread "This has been done before".

What branch do you serve in and what did you do?


I join the Army out of HS in '75, basic at Fort Knox, advance training at Fort Bliss home of Air Defense. Six months of schooling for 24U, Nike Hercules Electronic Maintainance Specialist, spent 2 years in Germany on a German Air Force base, where we had both high explosive and nuclear warheads point towards the Mother Land. Just did 3 years active and 3 years non-active, helped pay for college.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

MSgt United States Air Force. Stationed at the Pentagon, 
Joint Chief of Staff. Active duty. been in 12 years.

Stationed in Izmir, Turkey for 18 months
Naples Italy for 3 years
Dover AFB DE 2 years
Bolling AFB DC 3 years
McClellan AFB CA for 2 years


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

ex US Army, door gunner(chopper) Viet Nam,101st airborne Div. Camp Eagel/Camron bay,supported the Air Force my last days in country. Fort Sill, OK. Honest John Rocket 3yrs. and many moons ago.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

SGT, US Army, Stationed at Fort Belvoir, Va. Active Duty for over 7 years.

Basic: Fort leonard wood(lost in the woods), Mo
AIT: Fort Sam Houston, TX
Fort Hood, TX 97-00
Kuwait, 97
Bosnia, 98-99
Kosovo 99
Walter Reed Army Medical Center, DC 00-01
Fort Belvoir, Va 01 to present.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Just call me "Chief"*

Retired October 1st, 2003 after serving 22 years in the U.S. Navy as a Information Systems Technician Chief Petty Officer - ITC.

Was stationed onboard ships in Nofolk, San Diego, and Gaeta, Italy. 



Talapia - I probably pass you every day - I take the METRO (Yellow Line) to work in Alexandria.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

US Army 11 1/2 years. Currently at 121 General Hospital, Seoul Korea.

Basic: Ft Knox (heartbreak, agony and misery)
AIT: Ft Sam Houston, TX
1993: 702nd MSB, CP Casey Korea
1994-1996: 3/9FA, Ft Sill Ok
1996-2000: MACH, Ft Eustis, VA
2000-2003: NARMC DCSOPS, Washington, DC
presently in hell


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

United States Army, Signal Corps. 1964 - 1967
Specialist E-5 "RA"
Basic - Ft. Jackson, SC "Tank Hill"
'64 - '65 - Electronics School, Ft Monmouth, NJ.
'65 - '66 - 32C40 Fixed Station Transmitter Repair, Kimpo, Korea.
'66 - '67 - Station Chief, Transmitter Station, Ft. Carson CO.

Catman.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

*Axon & FL Fisherman*

U.S.Army 84-96!

basic FLW MO 84
AIT Fort Sam Houston,TX 85
Reserve 84-86 Wilmington DE
Camp Casey Korea 86-87 EFMB 1st time go!
FLW,MO 88-93 TDY FT Hood & Panama(89),NC (hugo),FL (andrew)
Wisconcin(90) Ft Hood (again GO 3/3ACR) got as far as Germany for dessert storm before being sent stateside married 91 wife pregnant 93 decide to go inactive reserve 93-96 an dmiss everday of it and if i don't post again b4 it comes Happy Veteran's Day to all my btothers and my sister in arms.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*Start Spangled Board!*

Those are some great stories - proud of all of you Patriots on this board.

USMC 1981-1983
E5
Quantico and Harrisburg PA

Nothing nearly as impressive as most of the rest of ya, but did what I could for a brief stint. Did some other Defense-related work later on.

Semper Fi


----------



## paruthead (Oct 27, 2003)

Im new to the site but impressed so far with all the information...i'm a sophomore at the Naval Academy but will be outta here in 2 years and into the real Navy


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

*markedwards* 

Also first time GO EFMB, Warrior Base, May 1993


HAPPY V-Day to all


----------



## Domestic_Goddess (May 7, 2003)

1 year ROTC in college 1979. LOL


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

sandcrab, 

Yeah it is definitely a small world. I bet that 
almost all of us have fished next to one another 
at some point and never even knew it.

Axon, 

It might seem bad now, but it is really a great 
chance to see and experience another culture.
The key to having a great time, is to dive right 
in, enjoy the food, taking trips, fishing (yes, there
is fishing there!) and the woman (if you are
single - and a gentleman) Youngson is a great
area. Whenever I think that it is bad in DC all 
I have to do is think about the folks in Iraq
or Afghanistan, and my life seems REAL good!!!

Enjoy and have some poo-go-gee (marinated beef)
for me!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Do any of you ride the Penn line to DC? I catch it at Odenton; work in the Postal Square Building across the street from Union Station.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Orest, 

No I drive everyday. We are definitely in the same area 
though. I go to Lotte plaza all the time for my Korean
food fix.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Retired from the army at the Pentegon Jun 1979.
Marine Corp reserve Boot camp at camp pendleton and Camp Matthews. Could not get what I wanted and went into Air Force and was mechanic on B-57. Then went into the army for communications..total three years in vietnam both with 25th infantry and Nha Trang Autodin. Retired from Pentegon Army Com Center.
I have been to Japan, SHAPE Hq, NATO Hq, and worked tdy before nam with the special warfare electronics board dropping radios and then setting them to make sure that they operate.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Where do you live?

I live on Folly Quarter Rd. off of Rt. 144; TriggerFish live out by me, also.

How can you deal with the traffic. Use to be in a car pool, that met at Rt. 32 and Broken Land Pkwy., use to leave at 7:00 and get to work about 7:45. Then it started to take use longer, so we left earlier; still didn't make a difference and since everyone in the car pool was Gov't employees; but me, they decided to take the train to work. They get $ to help pay for their commuting cost.

Lotte's is unique. Do you know if they sell bunker? I saw they sell butterfish when I was there last weekend.


----------



## lakeside (Nov 10, 2002)

Been there - Army 68-71 Basic - Fort Bragg (pushing away a lot of sand)
Advanced - Ft Bliss - Nike Herc Crewman (never saw a missle after Bliss)
1st duty - Clementon NJ (Nike Herc Double Battery)
Overseas - Korea (Osan Air Base 70-71 Just got lucky)

Made E-5 just as I hit 'K' , worked as SGS in Korea, and went out that way.

Total time - 2 years 10 months and 22 days never regretted a day of it (after basic of course), met great people, got to experience a different culture, and probably would have stayed in if the jerks in Koreas hadn't harrassed the short timers so bad.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Never saw a missile after Bliss*

LakeSide - A fellow Nike man.

Hay we 30 in Germany.

That's all we did was make those puppies would fire, if the time came to kiss our [email protected]@ good bye........


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Orest, I'v been driving to work( Merrifield, Va.) for the last 16 yrs. and before that I lived in Bowie and drove to Rockville for 13 yrs. I start work at 7am and might get off at 5pm. I guess I like to drive long distances and traffic doesn't bother me,I'm not in a car pool,tryed it for a few months and couldn't stand the people I rode with,so it's me,myself and I only.


----------



## soapfish (Aug 15, 2001)

Drafted as a mear child of 20 years old in June 1966------
Zero week @ Fort Benning, Ga.------
Basic training @ Fort Cambell, Ky. next door to the Screaming Eagles. They would block out the sky with their chutes from jumps most every day. Combat jumps would really get your attention, thats @ a very low level and very fast. Would watch sky divers w/a smoke grenade taped to their boot fall out of the sky on weekends. Earned E-2 out of basic, Sept., 1966----
Home for 9 days----
A.I.T. @ Fort Leonard, Mo. --- 12A10 M.O.S., combat engineer, earned E-3 P.F.C. Nov., 1966-----
Home for 13 days------
86 Combat Engineer Battalion Viet Nam, Nov. 1966 to Nov., 1967 -
attached to the 11th Armored Cavalry @ Black Horse. Now there was a real education about the importance of being able to appreciate a beer, warm or otherwise. Earned E-4 Specialist Feb., 1967---
China for R&R, was fortunate enough to expierance an earthquake during my visit----
Home for 14 days-----
Fort Devens, Mass. Jan., 1968 to E.T.S. June, 1968. Only people in our company were NCOs from Nam and the 2nd infantry div. Korea. Earned E-5 Sgt. March 1968 MOS 12B40---I left active duty about the time everybody was going to the woods in Pa. to train the National Guard and reservist.
Home June 1968---
4 years inactive reserves-----
Honorable discharge June 1972-----


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Trigger - I rode the train before the carpool, after a while I hated the carpool, people are never on time and they get too cold in the winter and crack the old heat up and kill me.

Ya I like me, myself and I the most - too.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Orest, 

I live near Arundel Mills Mall. I could walk there. I
usually do not buy anything from the seafood
dept at Lotte, I mainly go for the hot food or uncooked
marinated meats for cooking at home. The drive i
to work is rough. It takes me about an hour. I have been 
doing it for 4 years. I have a part time job so I 
need to drive there straight from work.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Orest give me directions to Lottes from home.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Do you know where the old Super Fresh store use to be?

They took their space.

Take Rt 40 toward Ellicott City Post Office, after Miller Brother's Chevrolet get in your right lane, after the exit/entrance to Rt. 29 take your first right into small strip mall. It's before the traffic light at Ridge Rd.

Merchants Tires is in there, too.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Thats where ACE hardware was right


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Yes.

Ace Hardware use to be at the other end.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Thanks I'll check it out,see ya at PLO the 15th


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

I went into the army in 1954 and did basic at Fort Dix, NJ. Trained as an artillery at Fort Sill Oklahoma. I was then shipped to Giessen Germany. I think I may have been in one of the last groups to go overseas by troop ship – I was seasick for ten days and haven’t been on a boat since


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I also went overseas on a troup ship, June 1965, on the USNS Sultan. Ship was designed to carry 350 troops, we had 700 on board headed for Inchon, Korea. Left Oakland, CA and 21 days later we were in Korea with stops at Pearl Harbor and Yokahama, Japan. I still remember the chow lines. You got in line to eat breakfast, ate, then got in another line to eat lunch and did the same for supper. The bunks were stacked 4 high with about 18" between each bunk. Talk about getting to know your neighbor. Most were seasick all the way over. I never did get sick. Just part of an unforgetable military experience and damn glad I did it. Should have re-uped but that's another story.

Catman.


----------



## soapfish (Aug 15, 2001)

Hello CATMAN,
I flew overseas but joined up with a unit that had come over on a ship, they had just been in-country for a month, and everyone of them would relive the expierance at least once a day for the next six months. 
Spam in a can for 20 plus days, no thanks.

Soapfish


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

To all of our members currently and formerly in the armed services,

I was never in the military but I would like to say a deep-felt and heart-felt THANK YOU for your service to our country. 

As you know, this Tuesday, 11/11 is Veterans Day. It is my custom to go to my local watering hole and buy my friends (and anybody else), who served our country, a drink and thank them for their service and sacrifice. However I won't tell you where that place is, because if all you guys showed up for that free drink I wouldn't have any money left for bait for the rest of the year!

Seriously though, THANKS for keeping us all safe and sound and THANKS for keeping our freedon secure.

Very truly yours,
Blue Heron


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks for the kind words Blue Heron. So you live in Rosedale. That's only about 15 minutes from my house. We should get together sometime.

Soap Fish...How well I remember the Spam. As far as the warm beer is concerned, I thought that was what the CO2 fire extinguishers were for. Cooled it down in a hurry.

Catman.


----------

